# Thompson Center Rebates



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

After purchasing an Omega last week, I stumbled across these rebates on their website. http://www.tcarms.com/offers/

The dealer never mentioned it.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

well that sucks i bought my pro hunter in augest


----------



## michhank (May 4, 2004)

SHANK said:


> After purchasing an Omega last week, I stumbled across these rebates on their website. http://www.tcarms.com/offers/
> 
> The dealer never mentioned it.


print coupon send it in.

*Get In The Hunt Offer Details*


Offer limited to one rebate per eligible firearm or barrel (subject to serial number and/or UPC verification). No substitutions. No groups, organizations, businesses or government agencies. Request must be postmarked by January 15, 2009. Offer valid only on NEW Thompson/Center ICON Rifles, select Encore® Pro Hunter black powder rifles (209 x 50 Only), select Encore® Endeavor black powder rifles (209 x 50 Only), select Omega Z5 Muzzleloaders and Encore® Barrels *purchased between Oct. 1, 2008 and Dec. 31, 2008*. Please allow 8-10 weeks processing of coupon for mail-in rebates. Thompson/Center reserves the right to discontinue or change the program at any time.
OFFER CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER THOMPSON/CENTER PROMOTION Thompson/Center is not responsible for late, lost, mutilated or misdirected mail. All unauthorized duplicates or invalid submissions (including incomplete and illegible submissions) will be automatically eliminated. Attempts to obtain a refund in violation of these rules are fraudulent and a violation of postal and other laws. This offer is valid only in the United States. Void where prohibited by law, subject to tax, or otherwise restricted.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I did. I was letting others know about it.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> well that sucks i bought my pro hunter in augest



woodie slayer,

You should still be able to get the case, 1 Aug - 30 Sep. Better than nothing.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> woodie slayer,
> 
> You should still be able to get the case, 1 Aug - 30 Sep. Better than nothing.


 

wow 
thanks i will


----------

